#  > Prikbord >  > Het nieuws van de dag >  Antiwar.com

## Olive Yao

.


Antiwar.com


About Us

MISSIE

Deze site is gewijd aan de zaak van non-interventionisme en wordt gelezen door libertarirs, pacifisten, linksen, "groenen" en onafhankelijken, evenals velen aan de rechterkant die het eens zijn met onze oppositie tegen imperialisme. Ons eerste project was om te strijden tegen interventie op de Balkan onder het presidentschap van Clinton. We pasten dezelfde principes toe op Clintons campagnes in Hati en Kosovo en op bombardementen op Soedan en Afghanistan. Onze politiek is libertair: ()

()

Onze toewijding aan libertaire principes, grotendeels genspireerd door de werken en het voorbeeld van wijlen Murray N. Rothbard, wordt weerspiegeld op deze site. Terwijl we openlijk erkennen dat we een agenda hebben, nemen de redacteuren onze puur journalistieke missie serieus, namelijk voorbij de mediafilters te komen en de waarheid over Amerika's buitenlands beleid te onthullen. Door een grote verscheidenheid aan bronnen zonder angst of voorkeur te citeren, en onze eigen opvattingen te presenteren in de reguliere kolommen van diverse bijdragers, maken we duidelijk onderscheid tussen feit en mening, en laten we onze lezers weten welke wat is.

De dringende behoefte aan "burgerexperts" is de reden waarom we Antiwar.com hebben opgericht. In dit proces evolueerde de site zeer snel naar een _on line_ magazine en onderzoeks_tool_ die ontworpen is om het Amerikaanse volk en de wereld op de hoogte te houden van de overzeese plannen van de Amerikaanse regering. ()

vertaling _google translate_


Antiwar.com

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_trailer_

Amnesty says it fully stands behind Ukraine Report findings amid backlash


"Maar de bevindingen van de organisatie maakten functionarissen in Oekrane nog steeds woedend. Het hoofd van het Oekraense kantoor van Amnesty nam ontslag nadat het rapport was uitgebracht en beschuldigde de organisatie ervan een instrument van Russische propaganda te zijn."


Dit komt nader ter sprake in Amnesty International, gepost door Rob Gosseling op wsdb.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
 :schreeuw:  VS regime uit dreigementen tegen afrikaanse landen

 :schreeuw:  VS regime denkt te bepalen wat afrikaanse economien wel en niet mogen doen.


VS waarschuwt Afrika om niets uit Rusland te kopen behalve graan en kunstmest

De VS ambassadeur bij de VN zei dat Afrikaanse landen kunnen worden getroffen met sancties voor zakendoen met Rusland

Dave DeCamp | Antiwar.com august 9 2022 | vertaling google translate


De VS ambassadeur bij de VN, Linda Thomas-Greenfield, waarschuwde Afrikaanse landen vorige week om niets uit Rusland te kopen behalve graan en kunstmest, anders riskeren ze sancties.

Thomas-Greenfield zei tijdens een bezoek aan Oeganda dat landen "Russische landbouwproducten kunnen kopen, inclusief kunstmest en tarwe", maar voegde eraan toe dat "als een land besluit om met Rusland in zee te gaan, waar sancties zijn, ze die sancties overtreden".

"We waarschuwen landen om die sancties niet te breken, omdat ze dan de kans lopen dat er maatregelen tegen hen worden genomen", voegde ze eraan toe. Thomas-Greenfield zei dat het kopen van Russische olie sancties riskeert, hoewel veel van de Europese bondgenoten van de VS nog steeds Russische ruwe olie kopen voordat een verbod aan het einde van het jaar van kracht wordt.

Veel Afrikaanse landen, waaronder Oeganda, hebben zich niet bij de VS aangesloten bij het veroordelen van de Russische invasie van Oekrane, en hebben terecht westerse sancties en de oorlog de schuld gegeven van het stijgen van voedselprijzen en het verergeren van tekorten.

Westerse sancties hebben technisch gezien vrijstellingen voor landbouwproducten, maar veel rederijen en banken zijn uit voorzichtigheid helemaal gestopt met zakendoen met Rusland. De geschiedenis heeft aangetoond dat sancties ondanks vrijstellingen leiden tot een tekort aan humanitaire goederen, maar de regering-Biden is verrast door de kwestie en heeft stilletjes meer Russische kunstmestovereenkomsten aangemoedigd in een poging de voedselprijzen te verlagen.

De opmerkingen van Thomas-Greenfield aan Afrika gingen vooraf aan een bezoek aan het continent door staatssecretaris Antony Blinken. De VS strijdt om meer invloed in Afrika nu China en Rusland de banden met Afrikaanse landen uitbreiden.

De waarschuwing van Thomas-Greenfield laat de Amerikaanse aanpak zien om macht te gebruiken om de gewenste resultaten te behalen, wat een averechts effect heeft gehad jegens Washington en landen dichter bij China en Rusland heeft gebracht.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> .
> 
> 
> Antiwar.com
> 
> 
> About Us
> 
> MISSIE
> ...


Ik ben het hier helemaal mee eens. Een interessante site. Dank voor de info.

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Ik ben het hier helemaal mee eens. Een interessante site. Dank voor de info.


De site is opgezet door libertaristen. Dat ze _antiwar_ zijn past daarbij. Immers, oorlog is wel een van de ernstigste vrijheidsbeperkingen.
Degenen die oorlogen beginnen laten andere mensen vechten en dwingen hen daartoe. Die mensen moeten zich in levensgevaar begeven en kunnen gedood worden of zwaargewond raken.

Je hoort ook meer mensen over 'burgerjournalistiek' praten. Kan nuttig zijn, en hard nodig, denk ik.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Peace talks essential as war rages on in Ukraine

Medea Benjamin, Nicolas J. S. Davies | Antiwar.com 6 september 2022

(...)

Voor degenen die zeggen dat onderhandelingen onmogelijk zijn, hoeven we alleen maar te kijken naar de besprekingen die plaatsvonden in de eerste maand na de Russische invasie, toen Rusland en Oekrane voorlopig instemden met een vredesplan van vijftien punten in besprekingen die werden bemiddeld door Turkije. Details moesten nog worden uitgewerkt, maar het kader en de politieke wil waren er.

()

Oekraense en Turkse bronnen hebben onthuld dat de regeringen van het VK en de VS een beslissende rol hebben gespeeld bij het torpederen van die vroege vooruitzichten op vrede. Tijdens het "verrassingsbezoek" van de Britse premier Boris Johnson aan Kiev op 9 april, zou hij naar verluidt premier Zelenskyy hebben verteld dat het VK "voor de lange termijn" betrokken was, dat het geen partij zou zijn bij een overeenkomst tussen Rusland en Oekrane, en dat het 'collectieve Westen' een kans zag om Rusland 'onder druk te zetten' en vastbesloten was er het beste van te maken.

Dezelfde boodschap werd herhaald door de Amerikaanse minister van Defensie Austin, die Johnson op 25 april volgde naar Kiev en duidelijk maakte dat de VS en de NAVO niet langer alleen Oekrane probeerden te helpen zichzelf te verdedigen, maar nu vastbesloten waren de oorlog te gebruiken om Rusland te "verzwakken". Turkse diplomaten vertelden de gepensioneerde Britse diplomaat Craig Murray dat deze berichten uit de VS en het VK hun anders veelbelovende pogingen om te bemiddelen bij een staakt-het-vuren en een diplomatieke resolutie teniet deden.

Als reactie op de invasie accepteerde een groot deel van het publiek in westerse landen de morele verplichting om Oekrane te steunen als slachtoffer van russische agressie. Maar het besluit van de amerikaanse en britse regeringen om de vredesbesprekingen af te schieten en de oorlog te verlengen, met alle gruwel, pijn en ellende van dien voor de bevolking van Oekrane, is noch aan het publiek uitgelegd, noch onderschreven door een consensus van NAVO-landen . Johnson beweerde te spreken voor het "collectieve Westen", maar in mei legden de leiders van Frankrijk, Duitsland en Itali openbare verklaringen af die zijn bewering tegenspraken.

(...)



Ultra-hawk Liz Truss to be next British prime minister

Dave DeCamp | Antiwar.com 5 september 2022



How the war is choreographing Russias new stance

Ted Snider | Antiwar.com 6 september 2022

----------


## Olive Yao

*Read Professor Chomsky's letter*

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Hoe het Westen oorlog naar Oekrane bracht

Volgens het reguliere westerse verhaal is Vladimir Poetin een onverzadigbare, Hitler-achtige expansionist die Oekrane binnenviel in een niet-uitgelokte landroof.

Dat verhaal klopt niet.

In werkelijkheid dragen de Verenigde Staten en de NAVO een groot deel van de verantwoordelijkheid voor de crisis in Oekrane. Door een reeks misplaatste beleidsmaatregelen plaatsten Washington en zijn Europese bondgenoten Rusland in een onhoudbare situatie waarvoor oorlog voor Poetin en zijn militaire staf de enige werkbare oplossing leek.

In _How the West brought war to Ukraine_ schetst auteur Benjamin Abelow de relevante geschiedenis en legt hij uit hoe het Westen onnodig conflicten veroorzaakte en zijn eigen burgers  en de rest van de wereld  blootstelde aan het risico van een nucleaire oorlog.

Dit korte en zeer leesbare boek, goedgekeurd door vooraanstaande defensie-experts en beleidsanalisten, laat zien hoe het Westen de crisis heeft uitgelokt en nu worstelt met een existentile dreiging van zijn eigen makelij.

_How the West brought war to Ukraine_ bracht kijkt onder de oppervlakte van recente gebeurtenissen. Het laat lezers de diepere bronnen van de oorlog in Oekrane begrijpen en biedt nieuwe inzichten in hoe het conflict kan worden opgelost.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Zelensky looks to ban Christian denomination with ties to Moscow

Kyle Anzalone | Antiwar.com 2 december 2022


Zelensky beoogt christelijke denominaties met banden met Moskou te verbieden

De Oekraense president Volodymyr Zelensky heeft aangekondigd dat hij alle religies die banden hebben met Rusland wil verbieden. Hij beweert dat de verhuizing nodig is om "de spirituele onafhankelijkheid van Oekrane te garanderen".

De Oekraense president riep op tot het buiten de wet stellen van de Russisch-orthodoxe kerk nadat de inlichtingendienst van Kiev verscheidene invallen had gedaan in orthodoxe kathedralen.

Deze wet zal miljoenen Oekraners die zich identificeren als Russisch-orthodox tot doelwit maken.

()

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Washingtons pointless war on behalf of a fake nation

David Stockman | Antiwar.com 28 september 2022


Ukraine was not built to last

David Stockman | Antiwar.com 5 januari 2023


Topklasse.

----------

